# Which cage do you think?



## RatFan (May 14, 2007)

Well since my birthday is coming up soon mum is going to buy me a ratty cage ..so i need your help deciding which cage 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/1-8M-Weather...0QQihZ011QQcategoryZ46289QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/3-level-145-...718749QQihZ011QQcategoryZ106216QQcmdZViewItem

I like them both but am corcerned about the bar spacing on the 3 level cage & the door spacing..i need to be able to get things in and out since after seeing Nights FN i have decided to house my rats on towels too!  plus i think SAFE shavings would be a nightmare to clean 8O


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Personally, I prefer the first one, but you'd have to build in the shelves. The second one's base might be problematic for towels, perhaps the first one as well, and both seem like they might be difficult to clean. Also, on the first one, I can't tell, but are those the doors that slide up to open? Those never seemed safe with cunning little hands about.

I'm no help. :lol:

But both of them are darned huge. :lol:


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

depending on how much your mum wants to spend, why not go for this.... http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...loc=closed_view_item&refwidgettype=osi_widget
i think the shelves on the ferret cage are too narrow and i wasnt too keen on the bird cage.
if i can scrounge the money, i think i'll be ordering the one i linked to.


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

I like the cage that you linked crapola....It's pretty big...When christmas rolls around I just might ask for something like that....


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow, that's a nice [email protected]! It's cool that you can buy extra shelves, too. That's important!


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I've actually seen the first cage converted into a nice rattie cage! Well, the one's I've seen look a LITTLE different, but I think they're basically the same. I'd definitely pick the first cage.


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

they both look pretty nice.
first one said 18 rats, second said 14.
I think I liked the bird cage one better. but the top would be a little cumbersome for space.


----------



## RatFan (May 14, 2007)

Well im liking the bird cage but the doors are whats stopping me since i'll having to get towels in and out it needs a fairly spacious door...

And the ferret cage is going to be divided into two section using the mesh platform that covers that pull out tray same or the bird cage would...


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

The first one in nice, but I can see where you are getting at about accessibility.... I've always seen some really nice avairy cages kitted out for rats, but I keep my rats in my living room, and the colors usually put me off. That, and I prefer black bars too....

Anyway, I like the second one, and I think with a bit of work (I'd dive it in half with a full shelf, and possibly put a few half or 1/3 shelves in as well.) it would make an awesome rat cage. Actually, the second cage reminds me a *lot* of the cage I use for my ferrets. I've always thought that it would work well for my rats too. After putting in shelving, it looks great.

Either way, best of luck choosing a new cage! I look forward to seeing pictures of it all set up.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

RatFan said:


> Well im liking the bird cage but the doors are whats stopping me since i'll having to get towels in and out it needs a fairly spacious door...


I would pick the first one, too. I think you could roll the towels then unroll them inside the cage.


----------

